# The KR system



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

a reprint for those who missed it a few years back
*The KR System*
I thought I’d pass on to all the great folk at Aussie Stock Forums a fantastic winning strategy so that everybody can become a millionaire this year. I’ve been using the KR system now for a year and, beginning with a stake of just one hundred dollars, Treefrog now has his own GulfStream V jet, palatial homes on seven continents and am dating seven separate former Miss World winners.
Of course, Treefrog now has such unspeakable wealth that he has no need at all to keep this system a secret any longer.
The KR system has long been available on the underground network and, unlike other systems, has been cunningly sold on audio CD through a network of music stores. This unusual distribution strategy has limited the secrets of the KR system to a small elite band of traders.
Treefrog stumbled onto the KR system on a warm summer’s evening when taking a train journey to a small town enigmatically named “Nowhere”. He had a chance meeting with an old trader who, unbelievably, passed on his system for the price of a drink of whisky and a cigarette.
The trader assured Treefrog that the secret of successful trading is having a good strategy and recalls his exact words were: “if you’re gonna play the game, boy, ya gotta learn to play it right”… Very very wise words indeed as 20/20hindsight would attest.
It wouldn’t be fair to disclose the entire system, as system distributors are already out there and the audio CD is very cheap, but here’s the gist of it :-
First of all, Treefrog advises that you let your profits run and cut your losses quickly. In the old trader’s own words :-
“You got to know when to hold ’em, know when to fold ’em, Know when to walk away and know when to run.”
You also shouldn’t focus too much your account balance. Focus on each trade instead. Only account for your cash profit once the trade is closed. In the old trader’s own words:-
“You never count your money when you’re sittin’ at the table. There’ll be time enough for countin’ when the dealin’s done”.
Treefrog also emphasises that every trade is, potentially, a winner but can produce losses if not handled correctly. Closing the trade at the right time is essential. In the old trader’s own words :-
“Now ev’ry trader knows that the secret to survivin’ Is knowin’ what to throw away and knowing what to keep. ’cause ev’ry hand’s a winner and ev’ry hand’s a loser, And the best that you can hope for is to die in your sleep.”
In Summary, here’s the key elements of the KR system :-
“You got to know when to hold ’em, know when to fold ’em, Know when to walk away and know when to run. You never count your money when you’re sittin’ at the table. There’ll be time enough for countin’ when the dealin’s done.”
Good luck with trading the KR system and hope to see you all in Barbados.


----------



## doctorj (11 January 2008)

Very cleaver


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 January 2008)

hahahahaha yeah seems like a lot of thought went into this trading system. Sounds like a dose of common sense to me : 

How bout a lift on that plane of yours treefrog 

one question:

Are you now so rich that you have to refer to yourself in the third person or is that another part of the KR plan :

BS


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 January 2008)

One other thing mate hows that millonaire lifestyle treating you in broken Hill ?
There must be so many ways to spend all that cash you made there.


----------



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahahaha yeah seems like a lot of thought went into this trading system. Sounds like a dose of common sense to me :
> 
> How bout a lift on that plane of yours treefrog
> 
> ...




part of the plan KIWI - just like frog's big $$$ accounts - they are held in "third country" banks - nothing to do with tax tho' just helping out the third world countries


----------



## Timmy (11 January 2008)

treefrog - that was excellent  - enjoyed it a lot!  A trading plan you can sing along with!


----------



## Gundini (11 January 2008)

Here is the full details of the KR System, hit it Kenny!

On a warm summers evenin on a train bound for nowhere,
I met up with the gambler; we were both too tired to sleep.
So we took turns a starin out the window at the darkness
til boredom overtook us, and he began to speak.

He said, son, Ive made a life out of readin peoples faces,
And knowin what their cards were by the way they held their eyes.
So if you dont mind my sayin, I can see youre out of aces.
For a taste of your whiskey Ill give you some advice.

So I handed him my bottle and he drank down my last swallow.
Then he bummed a cigarette and asked me for a light.
And the night got deathly quiet, and his face lost all expression.
Said, if youre gonna play the game, boy, ya gotta learn to play it right.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count your money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.

Now evry gambler knows that the secret to survivin
Is knowin what to throw away and knowing what to keep.
cause evry hands a winner and evry hands a loser,
And the best that you can hope for is to die in your sleep.

So when hed finished speakin, he turned back towards the window,
Crushed out his cigarette and faded off to sleep.
And somewhere in the darkness the gambler, he broke even.
But in his final words I found an ace that I could keep.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count your money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count you r money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.


----------



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

well almost gundini, almost, but no cigar.

The KR System – Part Two
Feed back indicates to Treefrog there seems to be some confusion regarding the KR system so I thought I'd reveal just a little more about this incredible system. As I was driving the DB9LM along the Haute Corniche last night on the way back to the Monaco penthouse after yet another party in Cap Ferrat I did think how wonderful it would be to share the system that has brought me wealth beyond my wildest avarice with all of my dear but less-fortunate trading friends at Aussie Stock Forums.
Behind the seemingly innocuous remarks of the old trader, he is really describing the remarkable KR system in such a way that only dedicated traders (albeit those with a Country and Western bias) can detect the trading strategy that cleverly masquerades as an entertaining song.
Like all great works it is sometimes necessary to have guidance in detecting the hidden message described within the lyrics of the unbelievably profitable "KR" system.
So here’s a few more insights.
The words: "’cause ev’ry hand’s a winner and ev’ry hand’s a loser" indicates an important part of the philosophy that makes the KR system the ultimate winner. The system actually doesn't bother itself in any way with an entry strategy! You just enter long or short, it doesn't really matter which, any time of the day or night. The message is clearly that entries don't matter at all!
The KR system also doesn't really care much about money management either. No matter how you play it you always win with the KR system. The old trader is quite clear about this with the line: “You never count your money when you’re sittin’ at the table. There’ll be time enough for countin’ when the tradin’s done”.
So what is left? Exits of course. Exits are everything in the KR system as evidenced by : “Now ev’ry trader knows that the secret to survivin’ Is knowin’ what to throw away and knowing what to keep". Just in case you didn’t latch on to this first time the same message is repeated in: “You got to know when to hold ’em, know when to fold ’em, Know when to walk away and know when to run”.
Give this a lot of thought. Nobody, not even DrJ. can call the exact top or bottom of anything so it follows that if you enter at any price at all there will probably be some time in the future when you can exit at a profit!
I’ve sure that divulging a little more about this amazing system will allow posters and lurkers with an enquiring mind to develop their own derivative of the KR system and become a billionaire in a few short months.
Must go. Off to Barbados in the Gulfstream tomorrow.


----------



## Gundini (11 January 2008)

Ok, I think the message here is in the gamblers final words, before he nodded off. 
"And the best that you can hope for is to die in your sleep."

I like to sleep good, so I folded my Ace King suited cards pre flop in October.


----------



## macca (11 January 2008)

Having played a lotttttttt of cards myself, I have often wondered why if the old gambler was such an expert, what is he doing on a train bound for nowhere in the middle of the night.

How come he is not in Las Vegas set up in a palatial room with some warm company and his own bl**dy bottle


----------



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

macca said:


> Having played a lotttttttt of cards myself, I have often wondered why if the old gambler was such an expert, what is he doing on a train bound for nowhere in the middle of the night.
> 
> How come he is not in Las Vegas set up in a palatial room with some warm company and his own bl**dy bottle




well he obviously was until the grog got him


----------

